# Army Doctor



## sania1 (Jul 7, 2015)

hello guys can someone tell me that can i be a army doctor?if yes so how to apply?my father is not in army
thanks in advance


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

you can do mbbs from any medical college and then apply as a med officer in pak army they dont induct females as a cadet nowadays


----------



## sania1 (Jul 7, 2015)

who's life is better an army doctor or civil doctor?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Civilians have more freedom to change jobs when they like, move abroad, open a private set up etc. Army doctors cannot move abroad on their free will. Esp for females, the army will mostly give you a position in gynae and it's not very likely for you to be promoted much in surgery or any different specialty you might like. 
However, a job in the forces does come with perks like housing, driver, batman etc.


sania1 said:


> who's life is better an army doctor or civil doctor?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

sania1 said:


> who's life is better an army doctor or civil doctor?


Army has a proper pay structure that even punjab govt dint had few year back and most importantly the *rank* plus you can get released from army service any time since if you get as a GDMO they havent spent on your education!
Civil doctors hardly get 20000 during inital years and even in post graduate training you get paid pretty much nothing and even after that there is no surety of getting good money or job so unless you spend some money and qualify the foreign exams you dont have a bright future and for that you have to make a heavy investment initially!

- - - Updated - - -

many civil doctors *quit *the profession and go for *CSS *and other management related field since they find the medical system in pakistan really awful


----------



## sania1 (Jul 7, 2015)

so shane you think that to be a army doctor is safe in all the ways in pakistan


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

shane warney said:


> Army has a proper pay structure that even punjab govt dint had few year back and most importantly the *rank* plus you can get released from army service any time since if you get as a GDMO they havent spent on your education!
> Civil doctors hardly get 20000 during inital years and even in post graduate training you get paid pretty much nothing and even after that there is no surety of getting good money or job so unless you spend some money and qualify the foreign exams you dont have a bright future and for that you have to make a heavy investment initially!
> many civil doctors *quit *the profession and go for *CSS *and other management related field since they find the medical system in pakistan really awful


I disagree with almost all these points.
1. Apart from a fancy rank name and facilities, the army structure or the civil structure don't have other differences.
2. When you join the army, they train you accordingly. Quitting doesn't do you much favor because the civilian set up doesn't need your army training. Moreover, when you apply for USMLE and PLAB, you will find it on the application form a question specifically asking, 'Have you served in the army at any point?' A positive response works in the negative.
3. During house job, Civil doctors get paid 27,000 right now. MC Graduates of AMC get a 7000 rupees housejob in MH. 
4. After House job, an MO gets paid 50,000 in private and 65,000 in government. 
5. Who told you they get paid almost 'nothing' after post graduation? PG's get paid 75k+
6. Not to mention that civil doctors can private practice side by side and earn over 1 lac.

It isn't true that you only have a bright future if you qualify a foreign exam. It is this logic which has left Pakistan in a horrible state. If you're exploiting resources of this country to become a doctor in the first place, then stop whining and serve this country.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

nidarasul said:


> I disagree with almost all these points.
> 1. Apart from a fancy rank name and facilities, the army structure or the civil structure don't have other differences.
> 2. When you join the army, they train you accordingly. Quitting doesn't do you much favor because the civilian set up doesn't need your army training. Moreover, when you apply for USMLE and PLAB, you will find it on the application form a question specifically asking, 'Have you served in the army at any point?' A positive response works in the negative.
> 3. During house job, Civil doctors get paid 27,000 right now. MC Graduates of AMC get a 7000 rupees housejob in MH.
> ...


get your facts straight madam!!!!! MCS even during student life get 30000 and they get a CAPTAINS pay of 75000 while even doing house job! even the non MCS get 25000!!!

- - - Updated - - -

it aint *FANCY* btw everyone knows who is controlling pakistan even after this so called democracy and everyone knows what FANCY stuff they did with nawaz sharif n bhutto

- - - Updated - - -

people who join the army dont even care if there is something called usmle or plab or not!!!!! they do go outside for mrcp frcs etc and have a set job and they easily reach the ranks of BRIGADIER when they specialize

- - - Updated - - -

hahaha 7000 rs eh???? they even got iphones from their student pay for your kind info 

- - - Updated - - -

i met a simple mbbs captain doctor who told he had saved 50 lacs in six years service thanks to UN missions and stuff! while your civil docs dont even earn that in 10 years!

- - - Updated - - -

and everyone doesnt get a match in usmle meaning their hundreds of thousands rupees go to waste for nothing its a MCQ based paper n like MCAT things can go bad there as well even with appropriate knowledge!!!

- - - Updated - - -

ive seen tens and hundreds of doctors leave their profession to do management related field jobs cause they dont find medicine as a secure future

- - - Updated - - -

and i certainly dont have to tell about the DHA and ASKARI housing plots and bungalows that you get for peanuts after serving worth millions  i know a person who is doing residency in paeds in CALIFORNIA and she describes that as a worst experience having extremely lenghty duty hours nothing pay in terms of their economic system and even calls home at times to send her stuff PLUS they give specialization in LEFTOVER seats and not neurosurgery or cardiac surgery etc

- - - Updated - - -

*exploiting* hahahaha keep on moaning self finance ppl  we GOVERNMENT COLLEGES PPL ARE THE CHOSEN ONES SELECTED BY GOVT OF PAKISTAN TO SERVE THE NATION IN MEDICINE NOT UNWORTHY NON MERIT SCOOBYS WHO ARE BECOMING DOCTOR ON STEROIIIIDSSS

- - - Updated - - -

YOU AND YOUR MASTER H BULLCRAP CAN WHINE AND MOAN ALL YOU WANT ABOUT HOW YOU SCOOBS DO THIS AND THAT BUT EVERYONE KNOWS WHATS THE WORTH OF YOU SCOOBYS BARKING ABOUT LOW PAYS IN FRONT OF PIMS AND OTHER HOSPITALS N YOU GUYS EVEN ASK FOR CRAP ILLEGAL MONEY FROM PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANIES

- - - Updated - - -

AND INTENTIONALLY SCREW EVEN THE MRI ULTRASOUND MACHINES AT GOVT HOSPITALS SO THAT THEY CAN GET IT DONE WITH MONEY FROM YOUR BULLCRAP TWO PRIVATE CLINICS YOU MONEY THIRSTY HAKEEMS


----------



## hzaka (Oct 12, 2015)

sania1 said:


> hello guys can someone tell me that can i be a army doctor?if yes so how to apply?my father is not in army
> thanks in advance


 These days registration is open for Short Service Regular Commission as Captain/Major. You may read about it at joinpakarmy.gov.pk


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Shane, Until AMC can teach you how to talk in a civilized manner, I don't think you can praise it that much. I would respond to all your points with 'straight facts' but you are so uncivilized, I cannot entertain that. I'd love to clear those to someone who has been taught better manners.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

nidarasul said:


> Shane, Until AMC can teach you how to talk in a civilized manner, I don't think you can praise it that much. I would respond to all your points with 'straight facts' but you are so uncivilized, I cannot entertain that. I'd love to clear those to someone who has been taught better manners.


I think you have no "straight facts" and you are just jealous of Shane Warneys infinite wisdom, his grace, his elegance and he being a student at AMC. 
He is going to do MRCP or FRCS or one of those fancy things and become a Brigadier. Have plots in Askari and DHA and will be sipping tea under an umbrella in Defense club while we civilians and noobs will be protesting in front of PIMS in 43 degrees for Rs5000 raise.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

escalations said:


> I think you have no "straight facts" and you are just jealous of Shane Warneys infinite wisdom, his grace, his elegance and he being a student at AMC.
> He is going to do MRCP or FRCS or one of those fancy things and become a Brigadier. Have plots in Askari and DHA and will be sipping tea under an umbrella in Defense club while we civilians and noobs will be protesting in front of PIMS in 43 degrees for Rs5000 raise.


I thought trying to sound like I had 'straight facts' would do the trick. Clearly not possible when you're catching all the lies. 
Guess Shane is right. Civilians truly are noobs...


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

nidarasul said:


> I thought trying to sound like I had 'straight facts' would do the trick. Clearly not possible when you're catching all the lies.
> Guess Shane is right. Civilians truly are noobs...


lets face it, no one can match the level of entertainment Shane Warney provides, Man is a legend. 
After spending a few months on these boards, I have conceded that there are only couple of Medical Colleges worth going to, the rest of 40 or so are full of noobs, jabrooni's, scooby's, hakeems, civilians and what not. 
On the bright side, Shane Warney is on the up and up, now that Donald Trump is not going to let Muslims in, he has dropped uslme and is going for mrcp/frcs and is going to be a Bergadier or whatever they call with 4 stars.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

this post was regarding *army doctor* and someone wants to moan about ridiculous crap like some new captain doctor getting 7000 he can keep on thinking that no one cares!!!! everyone knows what perks army life has and i certainly don't have to debate uselessly  and i know how many bmws and mercedes *young doctors have coz of which they have to make a *YDA* to get few thousand increase in their crappy pays!!! and as far as *defence club* is concerned i dont need to necessarily be a brigadier to enjoy a cup of tea under umbrella i am already enjoying that  army docs are not just hakeems begging pharmaceutical companies for filth money fella they are rough and tough guys working in siachen and waziristan and even congo etc where you *MOM DAD* pseudo american jabronis cant even think of!!!

- - - Updated - - -

and dont moan now about how your sister is a recent graduate and that makes you talk about a CAPTAIN getting BLOODY 7000 U CERTAINLY DONT KNOW NOTHIN ABOUT ARMY AND JUST STUDYING AT AN ARMY INSTITUTE AS A CIVIL STUDENT DOESNT MAKE YOU KNOW EVERYTHING!!!! 

- - - Updated - - -

AHAHAHAHA CAPTAIN DOC GETTING 7000 eh??? THEY GIVE 7000 TO THEIR GODDAMN BUTLERS


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow, going to Congo is an honor we can never have. 
Just wow.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

yeah you guys can never have the honor of working in UN PEACEKEEPING MISSION


----------



## sania1 (Jul 7, 2015)

thanks to all of you


----------

